# Circa 1937 Services Catalogue.



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The seller described this as being circa 1932 but looking at the illustrations in his listing I felt it was that it more likely later then that. After it arrived this morning I did a bit of detective work on some of the photographs, I found the one of Jessie Mathews dates to around 1937 and so confirms my oppinion. The booklet is a little bigger then A5 size but I`ve enlarged it to make the text/photographs easier to see & read, they`ve also been `auto enhanced` in photoshop for the same reason, I`m sorry about the different widths of the I did the best I could to keep them the same size h34r:

Anyway this is going to take a few posts to show the complete catalogue so please bare with me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Right that`s the lot, I hope you enjoy them :thumbsup:

I`ve got a number of the watches shown & one of the clocks, it`ll come as no supprise that this catalogue has shown quite a few more of both that I`d like to add to my collection


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fabulous piece of the history Mac - two things, now you know what a "Services" clock looks like if you ever come across one - and My Goodness, doesn't that black dialled "Transport" look like a watch that Panerai have ripped off? Put a crown guard on it and Panny deffo copied the design :lol:

Congratulations!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice...... i do like the "Navigator" if i gave you 25 shillings would you sell one to me? :jump:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I like that Transport model, with the two sizes of strap. I wonder how easy it was to swap straps whilst driving? 

You've done a great job of scanning there Mach, thanks.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I`m very pleased with it,interesting to note how Services got people from all walks of life to endorse their products, film stars,famous aviators, sports men, Airline & Ships Captains as well as ordinary working men, a practice they seem to have continued at least up until the 1950s B)



mel said:


> Fabulous piece of the history Mac - two things, now you know what a "Services" clock looks like if you ever come across one - and My Goodness, doesn't that black dialled "Transport" look like a watch that Panerai have ripped off? Put a crown guard on it and Panny deffo copied the design :lol:
> 
> Congratulations!


I`ve already got a `Caller` Mel but I`ll definitely be on the look out for the others shown, BTW I love the phrase *" Be called politely but firmly by a Services"* 

Yeah, I`ve often suspected that those pesky Italians nicked the design from Services







:lol:



harryblakes7 said:


> Very nice...... i do like the "Navigator" if i gave you 25 shillings would you sell one to me? :jump:


Using the `Relative Value Tool` & based on average earnings that would be equivalent to Â£234.00 in 2007, do you still want one? :wink2:



feenix said:


> I like that Transport model, with the two sizes of strap. I wonder how easy it was to swap straps whilst driving?
> 
> You've done a great job of scanning there Mach, thanks.


I don`t think even back then that the Police would have been too impressed with that idea


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a great piece of history Mac. Which one is missing from your collection? ( aside from ladies watches.)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> That's a great piece of history Mac. Which one is missing from your collection? ( aside from ladies watches.)


Most of them, I`ve got a `Transport` a `Despatch Rider` (12 hr dial) `Goodwood`, `Army`(plain dial) & `Scout` pocket watches plus the `Caller` alarm clock so I`ve got quite a few to keep a look out for yet :wink2:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great piece of history Mac. Which one is missing from your collection? ( aside from ladies watches.)
> ...


That would be quite a collection Mach, if you had the catalogue and every model in it. Your new target perhaps? After all, you are retired now and need a hobby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


It`s an idea 

Mind you I check out ebay every day on the off chance some interesting old Services turns up 

I`d also love to get more, especially pre-WWII, Services catalogues B)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love this


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Out of interest Mac, is the 'Transport Black Dial' as big as it looks in the illustration - or is it artistic licence that the guy has it on OVER a motorcycle Gauntlet and it still looks like it's around 45mm in diameter? 

Could we get a black dial or three Services PW's and go into the "Transport" watch biz - solder on two lugs and get some double lengbth straps made?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what did strike me was where they set the hands, we are so used to seeing watched photographed with "happy" hands 10 past 10 or 10 to 2, yet these (apart from one of the alarm clocks) are nearly all "sad" set at 20 to 4. Obviously mind games weren't as big a part of selling back in the 30's.

Thanks for sharing Mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Could we get a black dial or three Services PW's and go into the "Transport" watch biz - solder on two lugs and get some double lengbth straps made?


That would be sacrilege Mel









Mind you, who knows what `new` "Services" may appear in the New Year? :wink2:



pg tips said:


> I love this


Me too, it`s on my wish list :thumbsup:



pg tips said:


> what did strike me was where they set the hands, we are so used to seeing watched photographed with "happy" hands 10 past 10 or 10 to 2, yet these (apart from one of the alarm clocks) are nearly all "sad" set at 20 to 4. Obviously mind games weren't as big a part of selling back in the 30's.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Mac.


I hadn`t noticed that, but it does make a nice change & it`s my pleasure


----------

